

UK banks to offer Zapp payments in banking apps - jackgavigan
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25727333

======
jackgavigan
This is significant because (a) Santander, HSBC and Nationwide together have
about a third of the UK retail banking market, and (b) VocaLink (who own Zapp)
is a well-established payments systems provider (it operates the BACS and
Faster Payments networks), which means that banks and merchants will be a lot
more comfortable signing up to Zapp than to some startup's mobile wallet or
payments service.

